# Canning Cajeta



## JD Ranch (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd like to safely can Cajeta (goat milk and sugar with a bit of baking soda, cooked for hours until it forms a delicious caramel sauce). I'd like it to be shelf stable and not require refrigeration until after it is opened.

Can I put it in a 20-30 minute (boiling) hot water bath after I fill the jars with hot fresh cajeta?

Thanks for any replies,

 JD


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This link might help...
http://www.everything-goat-milk.com/cajeta.html


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

That sounds kind of yummy. Thanks for the link.


----------

